# TIP: Bead Head / Hook Conversion Chart



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

For those that love to tie up their own jigs/flies, I've put together a handy bead head / hook conversion chart to make sure you've got the right bead heads and hooks paired up for your fly fishing adventures!

Hope this helps in your tying hobbies!!










.


----------

